# XM Holiday Line Up



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This year XM will have four channels dedicated to holiday music. The Heart will be renamed Holly and Chrome will be renamed Special Xmas for this Holiday season.

11- Nashville (Country Holiday Music) 
23- Holly (Holiday Pop Hits)
24- Sunny (Holiday Classics)
83- Special XMas (Funny and Weird Holiday Tunes)

Other channels will probably run holiday specials now and then also.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Glad to see Special XMas back!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> 83- Special XMas (Funny and Weird Holiday Tunes)


Ah! Another glimmer of hope (along with the online version) that Special X might reappear one day. I'd even sacrifice Chrome to get it!


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I don't remember there being that many country christmas song to take over nashville for a couple of months.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's the offical XM Press Release

http://www.xmradio.com/newsroom/screen/pr_2004_11_16.html


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

special x-mas was great 

hope they do it next year


----------

